# Track Planning Software for Mac?



## HO Modeler (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone have any suggestions for track planning software that works on a Mac? 

I'm currently using RailModeller Express, and I do like it. Unfortunately, it's limited to 50 pieces of track. I'm considering upgrading to RailModeller Pro, but I thought I would ask for advice before spending the money.

I tried looking through the existing threads on this forum, but most of the software seem to be Windows only. 

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.

Nick


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Nick, to my knowledge there isn't much out there for Mac's. An upgrade to the Pro version is probably your best bet.

Many of the best versions offer limited utility for free. My own personal favorite, AnyRail (which is only for Windows), has a 50 piece limit on the free mode too. At $60 for the full version, though, it is on of the best software bargains I have purchased, based on the number of hours I have spent with it.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2018)

I used Railmodeller Pro to design my layout. I bought it a couple of years ago and don't remember there being a lot of alternatives. It's a good program and easy to use.


----------



## HO Modeler (Apr 16, 2018)

Thank you! I think I will upgrade to the pro version.

Nick


----------



## tullnd (Jan 3, 2018)

I believe XTrackCad is OSX compatible(as well as Windows/Linux/*nix variants like FreeBSD too).

Learning curve on it seems a little steeper, but seems a lot more powerful. If you're willing to sit and watch a few hours of the tutorial videos they have first, may be worth a try for free.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

I use RailModeller Pro and find it more than adequate. For about 15 years I used RR-Track and loved it. Since we got rid of all our PC’s I had little choice but to buy RM.

The price is right, it has several good features and is EZ to learn.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dan P (May 16, 2018)

Hi
I went ahead and purchased the Pro version of the software. I am fairly happy with it and would recommend it to others.
Cheers 
Dan


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Here is a 20’ x 11’ HO layout I am designing for myself using RailModeller Pro.


----------

